# GoPro hero 3 - out now!



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Ahhh shoot....was hoping this would be available sooner. I have a scuba trip living aboard a catamaran that would make for some great shooting. looks like a great camera and now the housing works underwater without buying another case.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

wow... that camera is incredible and not outrageously priced either.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm excited because maybe the price on the GoPro Hero 2 will drop. It's good enough for what I'd use it for. I just couldn't bring myself to spend $300 on one.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah... I had a hero2, but I sold it because I needed the money. But now, I am going to get the hero3. The black edition most likely. I love the new case and the size. Considering the wifi remote comes free, thats worth it for me. I would already be spending the extra $200 on the remote and dive housing.


----------

